# All 40k armies updated in 3 years?



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So on several ocsasions I have spoken to the staff at my FLGS and at warhammer world about releases, and they have been saying that they are aiming to release a new codex every 3 months, and so far that has held up with CSM DA and deamons. That leaves 12 armies left (I think) which means that if GW keeps this release rate then all the armies should be up to date in 3 years.

I personally like the idea as we all get to play with new toys faster, and get to see how armies work with 6th ed. Whether this is a good business idea I'm not so sure. If you are someon like me who play several armies and they are released close together (in my case CSM deamons and crons) then people won't have as much spontaneous monies to spend on these things as they have already spent it on the last release. Whereas with old release patterns by the time a new dex comes along, people will have saved enough money to get it.

Also I think this takes away from the excitment of seeing a new army release as it's much more common. How ever this is a tiny disadvantage and as I said I think this is generally a good thing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

This seems like a Sisters of Battle rumor.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Brother Droopy said:


> This seems like a Sisters of Battle rumor.


Hear Hear


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

GW have said they'd like to try and update the armies faster.. if anything, from a purely business point of view, it generates more sales for them. 

That said, pushing out armies at a high rate can be a bad thing... we end up with poorly playtested stuff, or things that are unbalenced.. let alone the wallet pain we'll all feel.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Bear in mind - WHW staff don't have access to the Studio, so are only marginally more likely to know what's being planned than an ordinary redshirt, as there's the tiny chance of overhearing something in Bugmans...


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I think there could be something in this. There was another rumour 6th ed may be here to stay, so getting all the codex up to 6th standard would make sense from this perspective. Also I note GW are downsizing stores etc, reducing staff costs. This could all point towards fixing the system at this point resulting in the need for less staff developing the game etc, reducing costs further...just me speculating mind but could be possible?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> GW have said they'd like to try and update the armies faster.. if anything, from a purely business point of view, it generates more sales for them.
> 
> That said, pushing out armies at a high rate can be a bad thing... we end up with poorly playtested stuff, or things that are unbalenced.. let alone the wallet pain we'll all feel.


But I remember reading that someone at upper GW said that they purposefully hold back releases so as to not see too big an increase in profit as that would make the shareholders unhappy the next year if they didn't exceed last years profits. They have allot of armies done and ready for release, heck they had some of the earlier terrain and daemons in WD 6 or so years before releasing it.

It works like this, have great profits and share prices increase, how lower profits than last year and share prices go down. Stagnant and you keep the share value but this doesn't attract investors who are looking for a quick buck.

I believe I read it on Faeit that both CSM, Daemons and DA were done over a year ago, and that includes everything from codex, to art, to models etc.
Heck Sisters of Battle have been rumoured to have been done for over 2 years now, GW just hasn't fit them into their release schedule yet.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Tom Kirby and Mark Wells both stated on many occasions that they didn't care about the shareholders that were 'in it for a quick buck' - they only cared about the long term. 

And most armies are done 6 - 12 months before release. Sometimes a project (like the plastic daemon prince and the steeds of slaanesh) will be done, then shelved until an appropriate point. The steeds were done pretty much straight after the foot daemonettes, but there was a big gap before release. The daemon prince was even longer. 

It wouldn't surprise me to hear the plastic sisters are ready. But without a codex and other products to support it, they'd be on hold. *shrugs* Nothing new there.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds good WAAAAGH ORKs


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am not sure that if we were getting updates that rapidly there would be a serious problem with playtesting. With regular updates to the codex the percieved problems would be fixed more often anyway. Faqs would still play a significant part. And armies that took a hit from another dex being overpowered would get that corrected more often also. It would be a blanket way of improving the balance between codexes.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> I am not sure that if we were getting updates that rapidly there would be a serious problem with playtesting.


Playtesting? What madness are you talking about?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Playtesting? What madness are you talking about?


I sadly have to agree, The only codex in the last 2 years that seems play tested at all is the daemons =/


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hey Falcoso... you got quoted over on Faeit212. lol

http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/every-codex-updated-within-3-years.html#more


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I wouldn't mind an excuse to use the Eldar again. Only thing that's really bugged me about a game like this is them releasing a "new edition" with virtually none of the supplements (Codex's) being up to date beyond maybe a couple before the change. Seems like if you change the system everything should be good to go with it. Of course with army releases being the big money maker and shareholders that's hard to pull off but it's amazing players of some (SoB) armies are willing to stick it out when no one has a clue when their army will be good to go again.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> Hey Falcoso... you got quoted over on Faeit212. lol


:shok: Was not expecting that, quite proud to be honest

But yes even I am taking this with a pinch of salt but I thought it was a nice I dea to discuss, especially that it was from several staff from different stores.

But with the SoB thing, wasn't there a thread a while ago where an image had leaked of a codex page with edit notes on it?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I see my favourite codexs everywhere. It is going to be a good 3 years. Are GW going to do all 4 edition then 5edition, maybe sometime between will be sisters of battle


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

falcoso said:


> But with the SoB thing, wasn't there a thread a while ago where an image had leaked of a codex page with edit notes on it?


That was fake. I spoke with the person that faked it about a week later and he/she/they admitted to it and even posted up another picture showing how they faked the distortion effect indicative of a poor scan.



MadCowCrazy said:


> Heck Sisters of Battle have been rumoured to have been done for over 2 years now, GW just hasn't fit them into their release schedule yet.


I honestly doubt they have been finished awaiting a release for 2+ years now. Last we heard anything (As far as I know) somewhat reliable was that they had 'Masters' finished and contradictally, that they were back on the 'do _much_ later' pile.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kettu said:


> I honestly doubt they have been finished awaiting a release for 2+ years now. Last we heard anything (As far as I know) somewhat reliable was that they had 'Masters' finished and contradictally, that they were back on the 'do _much_ later' pile.


I'll be back later on.... :cray:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Kettu said:


> That was fake. I spoke with the person that faked it about a week later and he/she/they admitted to it and even posted up another picture showing how they faked the distortion effect indicative of a poor scan.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly doubt they have been finished awaiting a release for 2+ years now. Last we heard anything (As far as I know) somewhat reliable was that they had 'Masters' finished and contradictally, that they were back on the 'do _much_ later' pile.


GW have a tendency to stockpile model releases, I have never known them to hold back a complete line for more then a few months.

I Think we're looking at next spring


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> GW have a tendency to stockpile model releases, I have never known them to hold back a complete line for more then a few months.
> 
> I Think we're looking at next spring


You mean the spring of 2014?

Because between Tau and Eldar I don't see any room for Sisters before next year at best, if spring is the time we should expect them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Mokuren said:


> You mean the spring of 2014?
> 
> Because between Tau and Eldar I don't see any room for Sisters before next year at best, if spring is the time we should expect them.


Either way I know that as and when they drop I'll need to re-mortgage...... :laugh:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Either way I know that as and when they drop I'll need to re-mortgage...... :laugh:


Here's to hoping prices on them couldn't possibly go up. Dark Angels didn't even really get much and I've yet to acquire all of it...with the state of the Eldar codex I shudder to think how much I may need to buy.

Hopefully they mostly fix what I have but I expect new toys :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Mokuren said:


> You mean the spring of 2014?


"next spring" is clearly not "this spring", so yes


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Karyudo-DS said:


> I expect new toys :laugh:


I _demand_ new toys! :laugh:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Tawa said:


> I _demand_ new toys! :laugh:


Oh I know we'll get those, gotta make that $49.50 pricetag on the website work for something!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Oh I know we'll get those, gotta make that $49.50 pricetag on the website work for something!


I demand now toys _now_? :laugh:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I Demand more elder and sob now then more money for them (or we could for a few more years)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> I Demand more elder and sob now then more money for them (or we could for a few more years)


Eldar are currently rumoured for June. Sisters I'm guessing will be in the second half of 2014 at the soonest (though I'd gladly be wrong if they show up sooner).


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Zion, i thought that a non xenos to come next but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah there I doubt there will be any marine updates for a while as people are wanting something different, and the release schedule seems to fairly accurate


----------



## juliuscheeser (Mar 24, 2012)

This might sound a bit crazy, but what are the chances of an Imperial Army Codex? Combine the sisters with the Guards men (And women ) in one book.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

falcoso said:


> Yeah there I doubt there will be any marine updates for a while as people are wanting something different, and the release schedule seems to fairly accurate


As it stands we still have the standing rumour of Codex: Space Marines in October so I guess that depends on your definition of "a while".


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

juliuscheeser said:


> This might sound a bit crazy, but what are the chances of an Imperial Army Codex? Combine the sisters with the Guards men (And women ) in one book.


That would be just beyond awesome. Probably a little too crazy but man is that an exciting idea.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Zion said:


> As it stands we still have the standing rumour of Codex: Space Marines in October so I guess that depends on your definition of "a while".


Yeah October is a while :grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

juliuscheeser said:


> This might sound a bit crazy, but what are the chances of an Imperial Army Codex? Combine the sisters with the Guards men (And women ) in one book.


Less than 0. Sisters and Guard don't operate similarly enough to justify it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Zion said:


> Less than 0. Sisters and Guard don't operate similarly enough to justify it.


One day, Zoin, you will get your Sisters codex. I don't even care for the army, but I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> One day, Zoin, you will get your Sisters codex. I don't even care for the army, but I'm rooting for you.


One day. Maybe when you spell my handle correctly. :laugh:

Seriously though, I know it's coming, it's just a matter of time. The real question is if the wait will be worth it.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Zion said:


> One day. Maybe when you spell my handle correctly. :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, I know it's coming, it's just a matter of time. The real question is if the wait will be worth it.


Honestly if they put out new plastic and finecast models that are as good or better than the existing line I think most sister players will be happy even if the codex is a bit subpar.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Honestly if they put out new plastic and finecast models that are as good or better than the existing line I think most sister players will be happy even if the codex is a bit subpar.


Plastic, thank you. Really, really don't want to bother with finecast. Although seriously, considering how bad and off-scale the models are now compared to what's coming out lately, I'd be fine even with finecast as long as I get some sisters that look like women.

Not that I trust GW on this one. I trust them on making awesome chaos lords and stylish space marine captains but I have yet to see something female that actually looks the part. Other than 3rd edition daemonettes which have literally disappeared.



Zion said:


> Seriously though, I know it's coming, it's just a matter of time. The real question is if the wait will be worth it.


When you say "I know it's coming", do you mean you have reliable sources that can assure you there is a codex coming or is it just your undying faith?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Mokuren said:


> Plastic, thank you. Really, really don't want to bother with finecast. Although seriously, considering how bad and off-scale the models are now compared to what's coming out lately, I'd be fine even with finecast as long as I get some sisters that look like women.
> 
> Not that I trust GW on this one. I trust them on making awesome chaos lords and stylish space marine captains but I have yet to see something female that actually looks the part. Other than 3rd edition daemonettes which have literally disappeared.
> 
> ...


I'll settle with a burning suspicion. I honestly expect them Summer or Fall 2014. No I don't have a source or any proof, it's just a time frame that fits with that kind of release. I also expect a Marine dex to come out at the same time just in case the Sisters don't sell as well just to ensure the profits stay in the black.


----------

